# Power Max HD 1128 OHXE Heated Grips



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone know if the heated hand grips have an on/off switch? 

I'm considering this model and wondering if anyone has any feedback. I was hesitant on the spring-loaded shave plate but see there are holes where I can always convert to a standard shave plate.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

CO Snow said:


> Anyone know if the heated hand grips have an on/off switch?
> I'm considering this model and wondering if anyone has any feedback. I was hesitant on the spring-loaded shave plate but see there are holes where I can always convert to a standard shave plate.


 Toro are very good units and it probably has the switch for the heated grips.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If not, I would assume that it would not be difficult to modify a switch into it.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I found an on-line owner's manual and YES there is an on/off switch for the hand warmers. 

Any feedback on this machine?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought a *1128 OXE Power Max HD, and on Page 2 here are a couple of topics one is mine and one is my sons Zippoman, and I also did a review. If you want more information just ask and I will try to help.*

*http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-reviews/30153-toro-1128-power-max.html*

*http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-weight-new-1128-oxe-power-max-hd-today.html*

*http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/29977-1128-adjustments-blower-drive.html*

*http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/30169-power-max-hd-1128-a.html*


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

I purchased a new 928 OHXE this year and without knowing it came with heated grips. Yes it does come with a on/off switch. Also when i first got it. I tested the heated grips with my bare had in the fall, not very cold out and they didnt seem too warm. The other day i used them for the first time in -15 and they were amazing.


----------

